
Let's Encrypt the house – how I use LE for my internal homelab setup - ttouch
https://whynot.fail/homelab/lets-encrypt-the-house/
======
altano
Sounds neat but I couldn't follow what problem this was solving. Having an
internal network that uses Lets Encrypt certs and updates automatically?

I solve that with Traefik in a docker container. It's setup with Cloudflare as
my DNS provider using the DNS challenge and Lets Encrypt to issue certs. By
slapping a few labels on any Docker container I get to use https and a
subdomain on my real domain name. Everything is automatic and, while
configuration was hard, I didn't have to custom roll anything special. I don't
need an external VPS (but I do need Cloudflare to act as my domain provider,
for free). Seems like that might be way easier for most people?

~~~
ttouch
I actually set it up and it's much better than my previous setup. Thank you!
Editing the post that it's totally useless (but leaving it on the net anyway,
just with a note on top).

I'm kinda disappointed as I was very proud for the setup but hey, let's not
get emotional over bits n bytes :)

